# 1976 stingray junior



## aaronklaz (Feb 4, 2019)

Found this classic bike at a local thrift store. Spent several hours cleaning it up and fine tuning it, but it came out pretty nice!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome to the C.A.B.E


----------



## Artweld (Feb 4, 2019)

aaronklaz said:


> Found this classic bike at a local thrift store. Spent several hours cleaning it up and fine tuning it, but it came out pretty nice!
> View attachment 943642
> View attachment 943645
> 
> ...



Great find 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------

